# Waterless Car Wash?



## DriftingIsGay (Nov 14, 2006)

Does anyone here use waterless car wash? I've never tried it but one of my co-workers uses it regularly (I've never had a close up look at his car) and says it's the greatest thing since sliced bread. I just assumed it would leave scratches but I could be wrong.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

My brother used it on his motorcycle - something called the BOM. I've used it a few times on my car, but never when it was really too dirty. It did a good job and was a lot easier to clean after each use.


----------



## DriftingIsGay (Nov 14, 2006)

I think I'll give it a try. I live in a condo with no area for normal car washing so maybe it will be a better alternative than taking it through a car wash.


----------



## goatboy_2004GTO (Sep 7, 2006)

California duster FTW!!!!


----------



## DriftingIsGay (Nov 14, 2006)

I used Freedom One waterless car wash for the first time. I am very pleased with the results so far. It's not recommended for heavily soiled cars.

It was very hard finding any reviews on these type products. I disregard any testimonials listed by the manufacturer/seller. They obviously only show positive reviews, possibly even fakes.

That California Duster looks like something I might try too. Vegas is a VERY dusty city


----------



## goatboy_2004GTO (Sep 7, 2006)

DriftingIsGay said:


> I used Freedom One waterless car wash for the first time. I am very pleased with the results so far. It's not recommended for heavily soiled cars.
> 
> It was very hard finding any reviews on these type products. I disregard any testimonials listed by the manufacturer/seller. They obviously only show positive reviews, possibly even fakes.
> 
> That California Duster looks like something I might try too. Vegas is a VERY dusty city


I got the California duster for christmas, not a day goes by without me running it over the goat. You can really tell a difference it makes between car washes! I most def. recommend it...GREAT product!!


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

Griot's Garage makes a product called "Speed Shine". Spray it on, wipe it off, real easy and does a great job. They also make a whole line of nice car care products.

www.griotsgarage.com

Chris


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

I've used a California Duster for a long time and agree with Goatboy about its value.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I use 'Wizards Mist and Shine' available at NAPA. Works awesome and leaves a wet-just waxed look and feel. Very slippy with no silicone. Works on all hard surfaces including chrome and glass. Leaves no residue and wipes off very easily. Works better then Rain X on glass too.


----------



## DriftingIsGay (Nov 14, 2006)

Do they sell California Dusters at auto part stores or do I have to order one online?


----------



## goatboy_2004GTO (Sep 7, 2006)

DriftingIsGay said:


> Do they sell California Dusters at auto part stores or do I have to order one online?


You can get one at walmart


----------



## LitlGTO (Feb 19, 2008)

Works great. It will take wax off and leave a polymer type coating. You can shine a car without washing it first. It is amazing how well it works. But be careful as I found that the one I used was a multimarketing product. I bought it as it worked good not to resell it for a pyramid of people.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

goatboy_2004GTO said:


> California duster FTW!!!!


thats what i was thinking. cuz i have one


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

California Duster for me too- is there a point its' too dirty to use? I can't tell its original color anymore:lol:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

raspantienator said:


> California Duster for me too- is there a point its' too dirty to use? I can't tell its original color anymore:lol:


They claim the dirtier the better it works, but you will know when it's time to clean it. It will begin to smear dirt or grime on the car. When it gets to that point, follow the directions for cleaning it. It says to use a mild soap like woolite..... I use whatever liquid wash detergent my wife has on hand, usually tide. Wet the duster and wash it well by hand and rinse WELL over and over again until the dark gray water turns pretty much clear. I then shake off as much as I can and hang it in the sun to dry. Works like new.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Great- I'm happy to clean it rather than buy a new one.
Thanks Judge.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Cadsbury said:


> Griot's Garage makes a product called "Speed Shine". Spray it on, wipe it off, real easy and does a great job. They also make a whole line of nice car care products.
> 
> Car Care, Detail Supplies, Garage Organization, Car Accessories - Griot's Garage 800-345-5789
> 
> Chris


:agree, the Griot's speed shine wipes do a great job.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I use IBIZ on my 67. Works great and easy to use, than follow with their wax

It is recommended and approved by the Corvette Club of America. Can't use it for heavily soiled cars, but they have a regular car soap for that. I bought it at the OC Cruisin' weekend last year after talking with David Gauge from the tv show My Classic Car. Website is ibiz-inc.com


----------

